# Chipped TT 225 expected 1/4 and 0-60 times?



## wreckedmyteg (Mar 23, 2006)

Selling my 337 GTI for a 225 TT coupe.
Searching didn't really yield and results.
Can anyone enlighten me what 0-60 and 1/4 times a chipped 225 will turn out?
Looking at APR 93 (have it on my GTI and am satisfied).
Thanks!


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Chipped TT 225 expected 1/4 and 0-60 times? (wreckedmyteg)*

slow, the TT is not a 1/4 mile car without a whole lot of money (big turbo) and weight reduction.


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Chipped TT 225 expected 1/4 and 0-60 times? (mbaron)*

x100000 the TT is a cornering car...amazing in the twisties... it can be made into a 10 sec car, but you should probably have 20k to spare.


----------



## wreckedmyteg (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: Chipped TT 225 expected 1/4 and 0-60 times? (kclax44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kclax44* »_x100000 the TT is a cornering car...amazing in the twisties... it can be made into a 10 sec car, but you should probably have 20k to spare.

Would it at least be on par with my GTI? I mean it's heavier, yea, but it's also k04-x2x vs k03s.


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

Should be on par..you will have a traction advantage due to a GTI spinning wheels in 1st and 2nd...but then the lighter weight of the Golf will pull you about neck and neck...


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Chipped TT 225 expected 1/4 and 0-60 times? (wreckedmyteg)*

Well my buddy has a 02 Jetta with a KO3s with GIAC flash, 3" turbo back, Samco TIP and cold air intake. My car has APR flash, EVOMS intake and Jetex exhaust CAT back. When we run on the highway we're neck and neck until I go into 6th and then I start to pull. Due to gearing down low he will pull by 1/2 a car and then I'll catch him back up very quickly. The difference is the TT feels miles better when it comes to handling. Even though the steering feels null compared to my Corrado VR, the TT steering feels a lot better than the Jetta/Golf when it comes to feel IMO.


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Chipped TT 225 expected 1/4 and 0-60 times? (wreckedmyteg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wreckedmyteg* »_
Can anyone enlighten me?



*SLOW.*


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

wow you guys totally didn't answer his question. 
yes the TT is not a 1/4 car and its more for turns and handling BUT thats not what he asked.
how about i reform the question:
What have people RAN with a chipped 225, 1/4 times and 0-60 ?
here I will start. my car STOCK ran a 14.4 with a 1.8 60' 
with a diode and a MBC running 20 psi i ran a 13.8 on a nice cool day 
I have an 01 225 both runs at englishtown nj ( raceway park)
anyway I'll restate my question:
What have people RAN with a chipped 225, 1/4 times and 0-60 ??? 
THX


_Modified by jason bouchard at 8:24 PM 6-22-2009_


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

same here when i was revo chipped and an intake that is all well if you wanna count the dv as well i ran a 14.5 in raceway park as well. i beat but a gti and a gli that day. also depends on driver of course. i felt a took off really bad and i could have done better times. it was my first time at the track. can't wait to go back with the gt30 in there.


----------



## SACGNS (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

i drive a 180tt qr an my twin used to have the 08 gti from the dig i would launch on him by 3 cars an hold a lead till about 60 65 then his top end would catch me. but you chip it an lighten it up a bit an a light weight flywheel you should compete pretty good.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (SACGNS)*

1.7 60 ft 13.6 is the fastest my friend who went alot ran. software, intake exhaust.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

[email protected],TT225 CONVERTIBLE (heaviest TT out there),REVO stage 1,FORGE FMIC,stock downpipe,exhaust shop exhaust,1.XX 60 ft.,92 pump gas.
Customers car,not mine.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

I was about the same for mine as well. well befor I had my engine work done.


----------



## daryltt (Jun 30, 2010)

*TT Waterfest 18 Drag race*

My 2002 tt quattro 225 has between 27 and 30 k mods. Brand new Ko4 Turbo, AP tuning boared out motor to 2.0 installed IE stroker kit along with forged JE pistons and rods, all calico coated bearing shells(rods and crank main bearing shells) APR stage 2 100 octane with AEM W/M injection, IE timing belt kit and performance dowl pin kit, SEM Motorsports racing intake manifold, Forge wastegate and diveter BOV, All forge hoses, N2MB WOT Box 2 step and launch control, APR full turbo back race series exhaust(no cats), summit racing electric exhaust cut out for track racing open exhaust, Kinetic Motorsport FMIC, SPEC Stage 3 Clutch, Battery relocate to trunk, forge BOV cold side relocation kit, dude so much more I could go on forever. I ran my best 1/4 mile this Saturday drag race Waterfest 18 Englishtown NJ of 13.78 @ 99.1mph. I would say closer to 30 or 40k to make this car do 10s. The tt is slow to begin with. I still have not achived fast yet. If you want to see mine let me know. I am selling it. Will take $13,700. I bought for $13,500 and invested over $27,000 in and yea I have all recipts in a big box adding up to over that amount. Car motor was rebuilt at around 100k and and is good for 700hp. A CTS Big turbo kit would make this car Fast. I would guess like 11s. Percision HP6262SP-B is rated at 670 hp.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

daryltt said:


> I would say closer to 30 or 40k to make this car do 10s.


That's because apparently you just throw mods and money at the car. Your car could be in the 10's with what you've spent, but you wasted all your money on mods based around the stock frame turbo, and you bought the most expensive things available apparently. I had around $10K in my FWD setup, and it's the same engine, meaning it wouldn't cost any more to duplicate in the TT.


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

daryltt said:


> My 2002 tt quattro 225 has between 27 and 30 k mods. Brand new Ko4 Turbo, AP tuning boared out motor to 2.0 installed IE stroker kit along with forged JE pistons and rods, all calico coated bearing shells(rods and crank main bearing shells) APR stage 2 100 octane with AEM W/M injection, IE timing belt kit and performance dowl pin kit, SEM Motorsports racing intake manifold, Forge wastegate and diveter BOV, All forge hoses, N2MB WOT Box 2 step and launch control, APR full turbo back race series exhaust(no cats), summit racing electric exhaust cut out for track racing open exhaust, Kinetic Motorsport FMIC, SPEC Stage 3 Clutch, Battery relocate to trunk, forge BOV cold side relocation kit, dude so much more I could go on forever. I ran my best 1/4 mile this Saturday drag race Waterfest 18 Englishtown NJ of 13.78 @ 99.1mph. I would say closer to 30 or 40k to make this car do 10s. The tt is slow to begin with. I still have not achived fast yet. If you want to see mine let me know. I am selling it. Will take $13,700. I bought for $13,500 and invested over $27,000 in and yea I have all recipts in a big box adding up to over that amount. Car motor was rebuilt at around 100k and and is good for 700hp. A CTS Big turbo kit would make this car Fast. I would guess like 11s. Percision HP6262SP-B is rated at 670 hp.


Ran [email protected] mph at 21 psi last year on an GT2871R on stock manifold, 3" turboback and 630cc software that's it, costed me 3k.. was a slow track too (Luskville Quebec if someone knows)


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Volksdude27 said:


> Ran [email protected] mph at 21 psi last year on an GT2871R on stock manifold, 3" turboback and 630cc software that's it, costed me 3k.. was a slow track too (Luskville Quebec if someone knows)


I might touch high 11's with my setup & I almost make 500awhp.

I have not been to a track, nor do I really want to go though.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Doug, properly prepped, you could do way better than "maybe touch high 11s" in a 500wHP car. Some of the Evo guys run deep into the 10s with that kind of power - there's no reason we can't do the same with enough work and driver skill. I'm with you that I don't care enough how fast my car can drive 1320' to practice to the point that I turn great times; but, our MPH should indicate cars like ours are capable of quite a bit faster than high 11s.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> I might touch high 11's with my setup & I almost make 500awhp.
> 
> I have not been to a track, nor do I really want to go though.


Yeah, you should be low 11's and flirting with 10's.


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Volksdude27 said:


> Ran [email protected] mph at 21 psi last year on an GT2871R on stock manifold, 3" turboback and 630cc software that's it, costed me 3k.. was a slow track too (Luskville Quebec if someone knows)


 could you post a part list, surprised you could pull it off for 3k, I might want to do this. What software?


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

toy4two2 said:


> could you post a part list, surprised you could pull it off for 3k, I might want to do this. What software?


 Mods a that time was gt2871r eliminator (had it for a great price) tcarbon fmic, upgraded DV 3" turboback and maestro on 630 cc's did the install myself. Hell I was even on the stock clutch. Car has seen a lot of other upgrades since then

Might be closer to 3800$ when i think of it now 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

m=many many years ago. I used to take my car out to the local hang out spots. All my car had was a apr 100 octane tune. I cut the muffler off, installed a cone filter and that was it. I would eat 350z's all day and a few chipped GTI's. I never took the car to the track to see what it ran. But it all depends how you drive it and getting your 60-foot down.. Edie


----------

